# اجعل جهازك سرررررررررررريعاً بخطوتين



## بنت الله (23 أغسطس 2006)

اوامر الـ RUN .. عديده و لها خصائص متعدده فكل أمر تستخدمه في شيء إما لإغلاق او فتح او تنفيذ امر ما .. عموماً ... هذي احد اوامرها

الطريقة التي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة . 
هذا وافيدكم انني جربتها ووجدتها في منتهى الروعه وهي كالتالي : 


ابدا start 
من قائمة تشغيل Run 
نفذ هذا الامر 
system.ini 
أبحث حتى تجد السطرالمكتوب به التالى: 
[386enh]
تضيف تحت هذا السطر السطرين التاليه أو قم بنسخ ولصق هذا الجزء 
LoadLocalHigh=1 
ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1 

بعد ذلك تذهب الى ملف..... ثم تختار حفظ..... ..فقط 

فائدت الامرالاول تجعل تركيز الذاكرة على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه 
والامر الثاني وهو لسرعه تنقل الملفات في وندوز


----------



## بنت الله (23 أغسطس 2006)

*ابقوا جربوا الطريقة دى وقولولى *

*اصلى لسة مجربتهاش*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

*الطريقة هذه لها اثار سلبية على الذاكرة, يستحسن تركها كما هي*


----------



## بنت الله (23 أغسطس 2006)

انا بجد لسة مجربتهاش

وشكرا ليك


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*امممممممممممممم

طيب انا بستعمل طريقة يا روك وشغالة نار معايا



بردوا ندور علي  ....[386enh] 

ونحط تحتها علي طول 

LoadLocalHigh=1
ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1
page buffer=1000000kbps
load=1000000kbps
open=1000000kbps
download=1000000kbps
back=1000000kbps
faxmodemfast=1000000kbps
view=1000000kbps

ياتري حد عنده اعتراض علي الطريقة دي او فيها مشكلة*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

*في اعتراض اه*

*لانك بهذه الطريقة بتفتح بوفر في الذاكر, يعني اذا عندك 256 و تفتح منها 100 يبقى عندك 156 للمعالجات الاخرى, انسح بشراء رام جديد متوالم مع الرام القديم اذا كانت لديك مشكلة في التحميل في الذاكرة*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ده انا شغال بيها ليا سنتين ونص تقريبا

طيب ايه اضرارها  ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

*تغيير القمية من*
*loadlocalhigh=0*
*الى *
*loadlocalhigh=1*

*يجبر الوندوز على عدم استعمال اول 64 كيلو بايت من الذاكرة عند استخدام البرامج *
*بهذه الطريقة لما تشغل برامج الوندوز حتشتغل بدون مشاكل *

*لكن اذا كنت تستعمل  برامج من فئة ال 16 كيلو فلا تستعمل هذه الخاصية ابدا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*بصو ياجماعه *
*اعتقد ان بيل جيتس ومصممين السيستم مش هايلاقو حاجو ناقصة ويسيبوها *
*مابحبش اللعب في السيتسم ابدا*


----------



## بنت الله (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## الملثم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شفت ازاي يا بنية انوا اصدقائك المشرفين من النصارى كيف هم عنصرية فلما سألتك هل انت اخت اليسوع ابن الله اجبي اجابة هادي جدا واعجبت لاجابتك وصراحتك فقام احد النصارى فحذف المشارك فهل هذا عدل يا بنية


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> شفت ازاي يا بنية انوا اصدقائك المشرفين من النصارى كيف هم عنصرية فلما سألتك هل انت اخت اليسوع ابن الله اجبي اجابة هادي جدا واعجبت لاجابتك وصراحتك فقام احد النصارى فحذف المشارك فهل هذا عدل يا بنية


 
حتى في منتدى الكمبيوتر؟

بصراحة تبزوع الي ما يتبزع

اخر تحذير لك من هذه المهاترات التافهة

ما صدقنا اليوم هدينا الجو جاي تعلعله من جديد

لن اسمح لا لك و لا لامثالك بعمل ما تريدون

فيا تحترم حالك و تبطل من هذه الاسطوانة الفارغة يا ورينا عرض اكتافك يا رجل!


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب هلا فى طريقه نسرع بيها الجهاز من غير اضرار و من غير رام جديده*
*اصل انا عندى جهاز قديم و الرام بتاعى مش موجود فى السوق و عايز اشترى بس مش عارف اعمل ايه و الجهاز بطىء جدا بس عايز حل مؤقت لغايه اجيب جهاز جديد قريبا *


----------



## جورج الديرة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات..............


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي اختي على المعلومات


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## amirosagan (9 فبراير 2007)

coooooooooooooool


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*ولكن يؤثر على الدكرة وشكرا ................*


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

:yahoo:


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

_*للاسف  الطرق  دى وهميه        ​*_


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## george hana (23 فبراير 2007)

عموما انا عملت زي ما قولتي وربنا يستنر


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *بصو ياجماعه *
> *اعتقد ان بيل جيتس ومصممين السيستم مش هايلاقو حاجو ناقصة ويسيبوها *
> *مابحبش اللعب في السيتسم ابدا*



الكلام دة صح يا جماعة وميرسى لموضوعك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

على العموم شكرا 

بس فى مثل قديم بيقول لو كان فى الخير مكنش رماه الطير


----------



## joe2000 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اجعل جهازك سرررررررررررريعاً بخطوتين*

يارب يعوضكم


----------



## joe2000 (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اجعل جهازك سرررررررررررريعاً بخطوتين*

hi the nice subjacat  اخرستوس انستى


----------

